# Best cement board shears?



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I am in the market for some cement board shears. I have never used any so I am asking what brands you guys like to use and what is so good about them(comfort,quality ect.). I really like Bosch tools but I can't find any online yet. I don't care for Dewalt tools, sorry fellas. I see Hitachi, Makita and another on Amazon. Looking to cut lots of 1/2'' and 1/4 hardi board and hardi plank at times. Thanks guys


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Could someone please move this thread to the flooring section or tile and stone sub-topic for more action? I think this thread is being overlooked by the shears owners/users. Or maybe no one likes me...


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I have had the Porter Cable Shears for about 5 years now, but they no longer make them. I have been happy with them and have not had any problems. Another brand that is highly recommended are the PacTool shears, this company has all kinds of tools for fiber cement products and is what they specialize in. Also you will not find any shears that will cut 1/2" siding, most are only rated for up to 5/16". But PacTool does make a shear for 1/2" backerboard, and I am not sure why they would not work for siding except maybe they don't cut that clean at that thickness.

http://www.pactool.us


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

What Kgmz said. That is the brand I use. :thumbsup: Very good product, no complaints.

I was going to post a link where you can buy them but it won't let me cause I don't have 15 posts.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Only one Ive ever used was a Malco. It seemed to be really nice


----------



## nailbender44 (Dec 31, 2007)

*hardi-board shears.*

I jst purchased myt 2nd set of malco shears. work well on 1/4 inch but broke them on 1/2 inch, my have pushed them to hard. But they replace them. Bought them at menards.


----------



## arconstruction (Feb 21, 2008)

*1/2" cement board cutter*

Go to Dynamitetoolco.com

or just do what i did i use a dimond blade on my grinder and a mask and make purfect cuts and a lot of dust


----------



## BigoWhiteboy (Dec 28, 2007)

I use the Porter Cable snips and they have done me good, didn't know they quit making them though.


----------



## Triminator (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a set of Porter Cable fiber cement shears and a set of Kett fiber cement shears. They are exactly the same tool so they both work pretty
well FOR 5/16" FC . I've never tried them for 1/2".

Replacement blades are much cheaper through Kett than PC. (although if Porter Cable no longer makes them I guess that's not an issue)


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

I use the steelhead snapper... when I have to. I'd rather make some dust and more money with a compound mitre... Cut 8 sheets at once if ya want to! (though I only recommend 4 at a time...) and a table saw for rips... cleaner edge.

Word to the wise... when cutting with the shears, scribe your line with a knife... will keep the edge sharp and they won't fray...


----------



## BobTot (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the same sense when cuttinmg with shears.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

when using shears you cut from the back side :thumbsup:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Diablo Blade, works great on 1/2" hardie board. A little dusty!!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Matt Knife*

I would have my CBU cut and installed before you are even finished,,, 2 scores,snap,back cut- install,,,,( you don't cut the smooth side),,,,:whistling:whistling:whistling but,,,,, - to each his own:whistling lass crap to deal with in my opinion,,,,, plugs,,,yada,yada,yada, been doind it for quite some time, what seems to be the problem????
Brian


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

After 2 years, I'm hoping the OP got what he was looking for.


----------

